# [EVDL] DOE approval of Florida's proposed $5k PHEV conversion rebate program



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Final DOE approval and funding for our proposed PHEV conversion rebate
program came through today:

http://www.energy.gov/news2009/8294.htm

We'll be working with the Governor's office over the next few weeks to try
to get this $5k rebate program implemented and up and running by January.

Rebate applications and disbursements will be coordinated by and through
Jonathan Ortiz of Foreign Affairs Auto in West Palm Beach, A123/Hymotion's
exclusive Florida installing dealer
(www.foreignaffairsauto.com/pages/hymotion).

(The A123/Hymotion PHEV conversion kit for 2004 through 2009 model year
Toyota Priuses is the only PHEV conversion kit on the market that presently
qualifies for the $5k rebate by meeting federal goverment crash-test safety
standards and California emissions standards.)

Charles Whalen
Florida EAA

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations! I wonder if other states will adopt this.

Dave Cover



> Charles Whalen <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Final DOE approval and funding for our proposed PHEV conversion rebate
> > program came through today:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> dave cover <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Congratulations! I wonder if other states will adopt this.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks, Dave!

Florida is the first in the nation to do this. California is following
Florida's lead and also working on doing this, but from what I've heard, DOE
has not yet given California final approval and sign-off on their proposed
PHEV conversion rebate program. I would expect that we'll also see other
states follow suit and do this.

Charles Whalen
Florida EAA




> Dave Cover wrote:
> 
> Congratulations! I wonder if other states will adopt this.
> 
> ...


----------

